# Sticky  Nutmeg Diecast Production History



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

In 1978, Nutmeg made a small scale horse drawn bus, no known association with Nutmeg Collectibles is noted.



Sourced references -

Encyclopedia of Small-Scale Diecast Motor Vehicle Manufacturers - Sahakangas, Foster & Weber (2006)


----------

